# custom 93 mustang build



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am building the 93 mustang cobra to look like my mustang. There are hood scoops on the mustang that I cannot seem to find a reasonable way of recreating. I attached pics of the two cars. I am just wondering if anyone had any input on how this can be recreated.


----------



## Mr Morton (Feb 10, 2013)

Remove the hood and add the Cobra bodywork to your car. Much easier to make your car look like the model. Yeah, I know, there's a wise guy in every crowd...


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Have you thought about maybe cutting some sheet styrene forms, gluing them onto the hood, and then filling and creating the contours with Apoxie Sculpt? Seems like short of vac-forming your own you'd have to build up the existing hood to recreate the scoops. Apoxie Sculpt is great because it takes over an hour before it even begins to set up, so you have time to really get the shape you like.


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Have you thought about maybe cutting some sheet styrene forms, gluing them onto the hood, and then filling and creating the contours with Apoxie Sculpt? Seems like short of vac-forming your own you'd have to build up the existing hood to recreate the scoops. Apoxie Sculpt is great because it takes over an hour before it even begins to set up, so you have time to really get the shape you like.


Thanks.... I've come across another problem... After going to 6 different stores I could not find one fox body style mustang to assemble. I grabbed the 78 firebird 3 in 1 instead. Hopefully I'll find one next month. Then I can try that.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow that's a lot of legwork for a single kit, but I've done that before myself, so I understand. When you really want it, you REALLY want it! Tried online? There's GOTTA be ONE out there, somewhere...


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Is this it? Are you looking for 1/24?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monogram-1-...091352321?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item232dbf1301


----------



## russ9320 (Jul 31, 2013)

That is the one I was looking out. Revell has another 90 mustang 2 in 1 that I think I might pick up. It is a skill level 3 and I am thinking it is about time I try something harder.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Mr Morton said:


> Remove the hood and add the Cobra bodywork to your car. Much easier to make your car look like the model. Yeah, I know, there's a wise guy in every crowd...


This lol



whiskeyrat said:


> Have you thought about maybe cutting some sheet styrene forms, gluing them onto the hood, and then filling and creating the contours with Apoxie Sculpt? Seems like short of vac-forming your own you'd have to build up the existing hood to recreate the scoops. Apoxie Sculpt is great because it takes over an hour before it even begins to set up, so you have time to really get the shape you like.


But seriously, this is your best bet. If you take some time with some styrene and putty, you ought to be able to do a really good job of it. I've always thought it was cool to have a miniature of the real deal. I picked up a 1/24 Franklin Mint GT that I plan on converting to match my Shelby GT some day... 

Your best bet for finding a fox model is probably on ebay.


----------

